

U.K. Riots: Website Raises £25k to Help 89-Year-Old Barber - pbahra
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/08/12/u-k-riots-website-raises-25k-to-help-89-year-old-barber/

======
buro9
Last night about 40 of us (cyclists) went to a pizza parlour in Ealing that
had been smashed and looted.

The hooligans smashed windows, stole an empty cash register, stole alcohol and
the pizza toppings (!?).

We couldn't think of a better way to help out than to give them enough trade
to fill their coffers to the point that they could fix the broken windows,
replace things, and far more importantly feel the goodwill of the community.

The level of help being given is wonderful, and it's really small and personal
stuff. That barber is an extreme example, but there is a real sense of people
rallying around to protect their local small businesses and the people who run
them.

The pizza place (if you're curious): <http://www.santamariapizzeria.com/>

The footage from their CCTV (if you're extremely curious):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwLMAmlomQU>

------
jamesbkel
I'm in the US, but find myself in the UK for some time every few months. While
I'm not opposed to donations, I'd also love to see a tourist/business traveler
guide covering establishments that were affected and would benefit from
additional traffic.

~~~
hasslblad
You could always check this incident map of the areas and visit the high
street shops -

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/interactive/2011/aug...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/interactive/2011/aug/09/uk-
riots-incident-map)

------
bhickey
I can't seem to find the address of his shop. Is he on Tottenham High Street?
I'm past due for a haircut.

~~~
raffij
Found in the Reddit post.

Gentlemens Hairdressing, 22 Scotland Green, Tottenham, Great London N17 9, UK

[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/jcx89/aaron_bibe...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/jcx89/aaron_biber_89_stands_outside_his_shop_it_was/c2b59e5)

~~~
bhickey
Thanks. I'll head over Monday morning.

------
talkingquickly
There's quite a lot of impressively quick efforts to raise funds for people
who are affected (I noticed <http://cravify.com> who were in the TC article
about mapping riot locations have updated their map to allow donations by
location), the difficult bit seems to be working out where to send the money,
there aren't many charities which formally deal with helping local areas
recover from something like this.

~~~
david_a_r_kemp
Yeah - lots of sites off of <http://delootlondon.co.uk/> have independent
donations, but they don't provide ongoing support for the communities who were
hurt by this, or the individuals who had their houses and belongings
destroyed.

------
pointyhat
I think that article invoked Godwin's law.

